# mystery cruiser late 40's schwinn dx motorbike



## marc x (Sep 30, 2007)

O.k. I know that they dont exist but if they did they might look like this?


----------



## marc x (Sep 30, 2007)

*another photo*

another pic of the bike


----------



## marc x (Sep 30, 2007)

*the last picture of the bike*

I went against everything that I believe in to build my wife the bike that she wanted . I had vowed never to build a pink bike , but I caved in and built one for her . it is not done yet it still needs fenders and a couple of other things


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2007)

somebody needs to show this to military monark so he can see what he has gotten himself in for 
I had a Panther and thought about painting it pink and calling it the "Pink Panther" boy am I glad I decided against it. hope your wife enjoys it, after all thats what it is all about.
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 30, 2007)

OMGOSH !!!!  it'd turn some heads if someone did put pink panther the only thing I'd do is a girls bike for my wife and thats the pink one schwinn made. so at least it'd be original. no my wife wants an orange one she wants me to take her nice original blue girls panther and make it orange and I just can't destroy an original paint job thats in great shape. So im building her an elgin that i have.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 30, 2007)

exactly my point. it usually has nothing to do with wanting pink or orange as much as it is about getting you to do it for her. My ex- made me sell my car because she claimed it gave her a headache. 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2007)

not my wife she actually wants it orange


----------

